# Can Betta fish and Neon Tetras live in a 2.5 gallon together?



## Turquoise713 (Oct 1, 2012)

Hi, I have a betta fish in a 2.5 gallon with a Tetra 3i Whisper Filter and a Betta light with several fake plants, a skull, and a marimo moss ball. My fish looks happy and i have been wanting to get him tank mates. So i did some researche and neon tetras were the best choice but they said to have atleast 5 gallons. And i saw a video on youtube of a guys 1.5 tanks with a betta fish and 6 neon tetras. I dont want to but them until i know for sure i can have them in my 2.5 gallon tank. And if you can keep them, would they be sucked in by the filter? 

JJP
:lol:


----------



## bettacrazygirl86 (Jan 21, 2013)

The bioload would be way too much for the tank. Tetras need to be in a school, and in order to be kept with a betta, they should be in something bigger than a 5 gallon. Bettas and Tetras CAN be kept together, but in a tank that size, the betta would have no space to call his own and he would be stressed. You would also have to do a lot of water changes in order to keep the water quality decent.


----------



## Crowntails (Feb 12, 2013)

Neons need at least a 10 gallon tank, while 20 gallons is much better.


----------



## PeetaTheBetta (Apr 6, 2013)

Your betta would probably become very stressed... neons need 10 gallons minimum. But if you upgraded then sure!


----------

